# How females can join Pak Armed forces.



## Hamzu

Q.How Females can join Pakistan Army as Captain or Lieutenant?
Ans=When the 23rd march parade of the Pakistan army is live telecasted every year on the TV, every Pakistani becomes excited and loves to watch this parade because armed forces of the Pakistan is the most respected organization in the Pakistan.
In these excited people, majority are the young girls who are still studying or have completed their education from the universities. The most attractive thing for these young girls is the Uniform of the lady officers and they wish that they could become the part of the army and wear the dress of army. The training of female cadets is another exciting thing for these young girls.
But girls, now you can fulfill your dreams of wearing this beautiful suit of lady officers of the Pak army by joining it as captain or lieutenant through different courses like Short Service Commission, Direct Short Service Commission etc.
Initially, there was only demand for medical ladies in the Pakistan army as doctors and nurses, but now there is more requirement and many positions are available for females who are in different fields of study other than the medical field.
Many girls ask question "how to become an army lady doctor in army","what are the qualifications for a female to join the Pakistan army"? we made a beautiful post (according to us)on this question and you can read it below.
We divided this post in 2 parts. In the first part you can read about the scope of non medical fields for girls in the Pakistan army and in the second part, you can read about the scope of medical fields in the army.
1. Jobs for Females in Pak Army (Non Medical fields)
The following post will tell you about the type of jobs for female and the requirements to join the Pakistan army in different non-medical fields.
1.1. How to Join Pak Army after Intermediate for Females (12-Year Education)
The Girls with only F.Sc pre-engineering/F.A/ICS or A level cannot join Pakistan army at all with this intermediate qualification. They have to study further and get at least 4 year bachelors degree qualification if they want to join this sacred institute, the Pakistan army.
Only F.Sc pre-medical/A level girls can apply after F.Sc for doctor or nurse which is discussed in the 2nd part at the end of this article.
1.2. Join Pak Army after Graduation for Girls (16-Year Bachelors Education) through Lady Cadet Course as Captain
The non-medical females' recruitment in the Pak army is done through the Lady Cadet Course in the following ways. For me. LCC is the best career for females, who have studied non medical fields, in the whole Pakistan.
The age limit to join this course is 28 years.
Pakistan army announced the Lady Cadet Course after a gap of three years.So may be this year there induction open...depend on them.
Through this course, the girls will become captain officer after a training of 6 month in the PMA Kakul. During the 6 month training in the Kakul, they will be called female cadets.
1.2.1. 
The following category consists of education and teachers.

The women with masters degree or M.Sc degrees in Statistics, Chemistry, Biology, Geography and Management Sciences and the ladies with M.A degree in Economics, Pakistan Studies, Arabic and Islamic Studies are eligible to apply in the army.
These female captains in Pakistan army will join Army Education Corps (Core) after successful passing out.
1.2.2. 
Those ladies who have done 4-year graduation in the can become captain engineer from the following engineering programs.
Civil, Architecture/Architectural Engineering, Town Planning, Structural
Engineering, Geo Tech Engineering, Geo Informatics Engineering, Soil Engineering, Transportation/ Highway Engineering and Geographical Information System can become female engineers in the Pak army.
These female officers will serve in the Corps of Engineers.
1.2.3. 
The females with 4-year degree in BE Electrical, BE Telecommunication, BE Software Engineering, Information Technology and Information Security are also eligible. These Pak army female officers will serve as captain engineer in Corps of Signals.
1.2.4.
Chemical Engineering, Food Sciences and Nutrition (4-year program) degree, MBA Finance degree and MBA Supply Chain Management degree are also eligible and can become proudly commissioned officer in the Pakistan army. These programs are included in the Army Service Corps.
1.2.5. 
The women with Textile Engineering (4-year program) degree, MBA Finance degree, and MBA Supply Chain Management degree are also eligible. These programs are included in the Corps of Ordnance. 
1.2.6. 
The girls who have done Engineering (4-year program) in
Computer Engineering, Electrical, Mechanical, Computer Hardware, Mechatronics, Electronics/Avionics Engineering, Bio-medical, MTS Engineering and Aerospace technology can also become the part of the army.
This induction is made to include females in the Corps of Electrical and Mechanical Engineers or EME Corps.
1.2.7.
BS Software engineering, BS Computer engineering, Computer System, BS Computer Science and Telecommunication engineering for girls can make them Information and Computer Technology Officers ICTOs in the army.
1.2.8.
The girls with MS Mass Comm, MA IR, MSc TV & Film Production can get commission through the Direct Short Service Commission as Public Relation Officer (PRO).
1.2.9.
Females can get Direct Short Service Commission as Psychologist if they have masters or M.Sc psychology degree.
1.2.10.
Remount Veterinary and Farms Corps (RV&FC) is another corps of the Pakistan army. The girls who possess DVM degree can get acquire commission in this corps.
2. Vacancies for Women in Pak Army (Medical fields)
Now, comes the 2nd part of this post. In this part, you will learn how you can join army after F.Sc pre medical/A level through AFNS course (Nursing course) and through the MBBS/BDS course.
2.1. How to Join Pak Army for Females after F.Sc Pre Medical/A level (12-Year Education)
The women can become the part of the Pak army directly after doing intermediate in the F.Sc pre-medical/A level in the following 2 ways.
2.1.1. Join AFNS Army Nursing Course as Lieutenant
How to become nurse in the Pak army? Please read the following paragraph.
AFNS stands for the Armed Forces Nursing Service. This course is designed for those girls who want to become army nurse. Through recruitment from this course, you can become lieutenant in the Pakistan army.
The training of AFNS is held at the army hospitals and the job place of the army nurses is also in the CMH hospitals and in all other hospitals which work under the army.
This nursing admission takes place once in a year. Please read the full selection procedure details here on the AFNS Course.
2.1.2. For MBBS/BDS Course as Cadet
The girls can study in the Army Medical College, CMH Lahore Medical College and in all other Army administered medical colleges of the Pakistan army after F.Sc pre-medical or A level but remember, you will not serve in the army after completing your MBBS or BDS from these colleges. 

I am repeating my words, girls you will not serve in the Pakistan army after completing your MBBS or BDS from the Army Medical College, CMH Lahore Medical College or Army administered medical colleges. Among these girls, only army brat girls will become the captain officer and will serve in the army.

The admissions in these college is done with the help of NUMS entry test and the merits are calculated just on the basis of Matric, F.Sc and NUMS entry test marks.
2.2. How to Join Pak Army for Girls after MBBS/BDS as Captain/Major
This course is for only those ladies who have completed their MBBS or BDS and they want to become the dentist or doctor officer in the army. They can join army through Short Service Regular Commission (SSRC).
Through this SSRC, you can become GDMO and Medical specialist in the army.
So After studying this post ,you have learnt that there are a lot of jobs for females in the Pakistan army who are in different fields of study other than the medical field. The girls who are doing the job and have 2 to 3 years experience are also eligible to join army.
The girls with the private MA degree or M.Sc degree cannot apply to the Pakistan army.
Thats alllll.Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamzu

#MustRead
Q.How girls can join Army/Navy/PAF after Fsc??
Ans.This post about those girls jo Army/PAF/Navy join karna chahte hain after fsc.First hum Army ke baat kar lete hain.So first army disscuss kar le jae.Army mein females after fsc AFNs join kar sakte hain.Afns (ARMED FORCES NURSING SERVICE (AFNS)So is ka liya requirements.
✔Fsc pre med with 50% and Matric 60%
✔Height 5 feet 2 inch
✔Commision=Permanant
✔Jo girls 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 50% marks hain they are also eligible and they can apply on hope certificate.
Note:Ye commissioned officers hain and 4 years trainning ke bad lieutanant ka rank milta.And tamam privillages jo aik officer ko milta hain woh inko milta hain.
Now girls with fsc pre eng. aren't eligible for any commision jo fsc base per ho.But they are eligible in different fields in army after holding B.E degrees
Now Pakistan airforce after fsc girls 2 branches mein induct hote hain.
First GDP (General Duty Pilot)
Now mostly girls pilot banne ka bare mein sochte hain and ise wajha se is branch mein apply karte hain.But Gdp branch mein medical standards boht strict hain.Height and eyesight per no relaxation agar apki height 5.4(163 cm) inch se kam hai then you are unfit similarly agar apki eyesight 6/6 without glasses se kam hai ya glasses use kar rahe hain ap then ap unfit.
So in cheezon ko mind mein rakh kar apply karein..
And details ye hain..
✔Fsc pre med/eng/ICS with 60% marks
✔A’ Level with Physics, Math and Biology
✔Age 16_22 years
✔Commission=Short service commission
✔Wo girls jo 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 65% marks hain wo eligible hain and hope certificate per apply kar sakte hain.
Now CAE branch (College of aeronautical engineering)
CAE mein wo females jinhon ne Fsc pre eng. mein ke hain wo eligible hain.Further is branch mein apko height or eyesight ke relaxation bhi mil jate hai.
Baqi details ye hain.
✔Matric with first division andFsc pre eng with 65% marks
✔ ‘A’ Level with Physics, Maths and Chemistry
✔Wo females jinke fsc part 1st mein 70% marks hain they can apply on hope certificate too.
✔Commission= Permanant
✔Height=147cm
✔Age=16_22
Eye sight apki jitne bhi kam ho but with glasses 6/6 hai then acceptable hai.
✔So tamam females apni branch select karte huwe medical standards dekh lein agar koi pre eng. wali female GDP ka medical standards per pura nahi utar rahein then unko chahye wo CAE mein apply karein.
Now Pak Navy so Pak navy Fsc base per females ke induction nahi karte.Yes female can join Pak navy as an officer after graduation but Fsc base per females Pak Navy mein bilkul bhi apply nahin karsaktein.
You can ask any Q in comments.
Remember me in your prayers
#admin1

Females are eligible to take commission in PAK Navy in following Branches.
Supply Branch
➡Gender=Male/Female
➡Marital Status=Unmarried
➡Height=Male=5.4 feet
Female=5 feet
➡ELIGIBILITY
Citizen of Pakistan
Age: Upto 26 years (On the first day of month in which a candidate joins the training establishment or a specific date promulgated by NHQ)
Height: 5'4" for Male 5’ for Female
➡Qualification:
Minimum 50% marks in B.Com/ BBA (SCM) / M.Com/ MA Economics / MBA (Marketing/Finance) from HEC recognized institutes /university.
➡SELECTION PROCESS:
Selection process is commenced with the publication of the advertisement in the news papers. The steps of the same are as under:
➡Online registration
➡Entrance test
➡Preliminary Medical examination and Interview of the candidates who qualify the entrance test
➡ISSB Tests
➡Medical Examination at PN Hospitals/CMHs
➡Final Selection on merit at NHQ.
Note:
1.Applications which are forwarded directly to Recruitment Directorate Naval Headquarters will not be entertained.
2. Online registered candidates must bring attested photocopies of their documents along with crossed postal order as per given in the registration slip(in favour of Director Recruitment) on the day of entrance test
EDUCATION BRANCH
➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
Age: Not more than 28 years
Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females
Qualification: MA/MSC Physics, Maths, Chemistry, Psychology, Islamic Studies, English & Urdu other (that is given in the Advertisement)at least 2nd division from a recognized university.
SPECIAL BRANCH AS COMPUTER PROGRAMMERS
➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
Age: Between 20 to 35 years
Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females.
Qualification: At least Masters Degree in one of the following disciplines from a recognized university
o Computer Science
o Software Engineering
o Information Technology
o Computer Technology
Following will be preferred:
1. Software development/Java Dot Net/ SOL/ Oracle
2. Networking
LAW BRANCH
➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS:
Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
Age: Between 25 to 40 years
Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.
Qualification:
o In possession of Law Degree which should be held in addition to a degree in Arts or Sciences from a recognized university.
o A practicing member of a Bar.
SELECTION PROCEDURE
Entrance Test (Intelligence Test)
Preliminary Medical
Interview
Note: Application forms will be issued to those candidates who qualify all the above tests
Test/Interview at ISSB Kohat/Gujranwala/Malir/Quetta
Medical Examination at one of the Military Hospitals
Interview by Naval Selection Board
Final selection by Naval Headquarters
NOTE: Induction of SSC Officers is not a regular feature. Therefore, application may only be submitted as and when advertisement appears in the press.

#MustRead
✔Airwomen in Paf
✔Female technician in Pak Navy
Females can also join PAF and PAK Navy as a non commissioned officer
#Pakistan_AirForce
Airwomen
Eligibility Criteria:
➡Age: Between 16 to 22.
➡Marital Status: Unmarried.
➡Minimum Height: 147 cm.
➡Qualification: Matric with at least 60% marks and minimum 47% marks in English.
➡Pay scale:Starting Pay Scale after 3 Years Training is 9.
Selection Process
➡YOU WILL GO THROUGH THESE STEPS :
(a)Intelligence Test
(b)Academic Test (English / Bio / Physics)
(c)Medical Test
(d)Belief Rationalization Test
(e)Interview
(f)Final Merit List
Benefits.
➡Airmen/Airwomen
(a)Free Messing, accommodation and uniform during service
(b)Award of Diploma of Associate Engineering for Technical Trades and certificate equivalent to intermediate for non technical trades after successful completion of required training
(c)Free medical treatment for family and parents during service and after retirement
(d)Quality Educational facilities in PAF schools/Colleges for wards
(e)50% concessional fare for travelling by train and air
(f)Opportunity for deputation and courses abroad
(g)Opportunity for rehabilitation after retirement through Shaheen Foundation
(h)Additional allowance for Air Crew and Special Force
(i)Various allowances announced by the Govt from time to time.
#PakNavy
#Non_Commission
Eligibility criteria for Female technician in Pak Navy.
Recruitment of sailors in Pakistan Navy is carried out twice a year. 1st Batch joins PNS HIMALIYA in first week of May and 2nd Batch in first week of November every year.
WHO CAN APPLY?
➡ • Nationality: Female citizens of Pakistan
➡Height=For Female Technician 152.4 cm (5 ft)
➡Martial status=Unmarried
➡Age=16_20 years
EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION
➡ Female Medical Technician : Matric with 65% marks in agg.
SELECTION PROCEDURE
➡Entrance Tests:
o Intelligence test
o Academic test for Science Group(English, Maths, Physics and General Knowledge)
o Academic test for Arts Group(English, Maths, Gen:Science and General Knowledge)
➡Preliminary Medical
➡Interview
➡Screening of Hepatitis B & C
➡Final Selection on merit by NHQ
PROMOTION PROSPECTS
The promotion prospects of PN Sailors are as under:
➡Ordinary Rate / Able Rate
➡ Leading
➡Petty Officer At least
➡Chief Petty Officer At least
➡Fleet Chief Petty Officer At least
➡Master Chief Petty Officer At least
Those who excel in their profession are also afforded the opportunity to rise in the service in Officer ranks upon qualification of pre-requisite courses
BENEFITS
a. Diploma in Engineering
b. Free Messing, accommodation and uniform
c. Free Medical treatment of self, family and parents after marriage
d. Ample opportunities of going abroad on cruises/courses/deputation
e. Subsidized education of children in English Medium Schools and Professional Institutions
f. 50% Concession on travel by Air/Railway
g. Two months leave and one free train voucher from service place of residence in a year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

how many threads are you planning to open?


----------



## Hamzu

Reichsmarschall said:


> how many threads are you planning to open?


 New member abhi seekh raha hon.Post kar ke how to use this platform.



Hamzu said:


> #MustRead
> Q.How girls can join Army/Navy/PAF after Fsc??
> Ans.This post about those girls jo Army/PAF/Navy join karna chahte hain after fsc.First hum Army ke baat kar lete hain.So first army disscuss kar le jae.Army mein females after fsc AFNs join kar sakte hain.Afns (ARMED FORCES NURSING SERVICE (AFNS)So is ka liya requirements.
> ✔Fsc pre med with 50% and Matric 60%
> ✔Height 5 feet 2 inch
> ✔Commision=Permanant
> ✔Jo girls 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 50% marks hain they are also eligible and they can apply on hope certificate.
> Note:Ye commissioned officers hain and 4 years trainning ke bad lieutanant ka rank milta.And tamam privillages jo aik officer ko milta hain woh inko milta hain.
> Now girls with fsc pre eng. aren't eligible for any commision jo fsc base per ho.But they are eligible in different fields in army after holding B.E degrees
> Now Pakistan airforce after fsc girls 2 branches mein induct hote hain.
> First GDP (General Duty Pilot)
> Now mostly girls pilot banne ka bare mein sochte hain and ise wajha se is branch mein apply karte hain.But Gdp branch mein medical standards boht strict hain.Height and eyesight per no relaxation agar apki height 5.4(163 cm) inch se kam hai then you are unfit similarly agar apki eyesight 6/6 without glasses se kam hai ya glasses use kar rahe hain ap then ap unfit.
> So in cheezon ko mind mein rakh kar apply karein..
> And details ye hain..
> ✔Fsc pre med/eng/ICS with 60% marks
> ✔A’ Level with Physics, Math and Biology
> ✔Age 16_22 years
> ✔Commission=Short service commission
> ✔Wo girls jo 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 65% marks hain wo eligible hain and hope certificate per apply kar sakte hain.
> Now CAE branch (College of aeronautical engineering)
> CAE mein wo females jinhon ne Fsc pre eng. mein ke hain wo eligible hain.Further is branch mein apko height or eyesight ke relaxation bhi mil jate hai.
> Baqi details ye hain.
> ✔Matric with first division andFsc pre eng with 65% marks
> ✔ ‘A’ Level with Physics, Maths and Chemistry
> ✔Wo females jinke fsc part 1st mein 70% marks hain they can apply on hope certificate too.
> ✔Commission= Permanant
> ✔Height=147cm
> ✔Age=16_22
> Eye sight apki jitne bhi kam ho but with glasses 6/6 hai then acceptable hai.
> ✔So tamam females apni branch select karte huwe medical standards dekh lein agar koi pre eng. wali female GDP ka medical standards per pura nahi utar rahein then unko chahye wo CAE mein apply karein.
> Now Pak Navy so Pak navy Fsc base per females ke induction nahi karte.Yes female can join Pak navy as an officer after graduation but Fsc base per females Pak Navy mein bilkul bhi apply nahin karsaktein.
> You can ask any Q in comments.
> Remember me in your prayers
> #admin1
> 
> Females are eligible to take commission in PAK Navy in following Branches.
> Supply Branch
> ➡Gender=Male/Female
> ➡Marital Status=Unmarried
> ➡Height=Male=5.4 feet
> Female=5 feet
> ➡ELIGIBILITY
> Citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Upto 26 years (On the first day of month in which a candidate joins the training establishment or a specific date promulgated by NHQ)
> Height: 5'4" for Male 5’ for Female
> ➡Qualification:
> Minimum 50% marks in B.Com/ BBA (SCM) / M.Com/ MA Economics / MBA (Marketing/Finance) from HEC recognized institutes /university.
> ➡SELECTION PROCESS:
> Selection process is commenced with the publication of the advertisement in the news papers. The steps of the same are as under:
> ➡Online registration
> ➡Entrance test
> ➡Preliminary Medical examination and Interview of the candidates who qualify the entrance test
> ➡ISSB Tests
> ➡Medical Examination at PN Hospitals/CMHs
> ➡Final Selection on merit at NHQ.
> Note:
> 1.Applications which are forwarded directly to Recruitment Directorate Naval Headquarters will not be entertained.
> 2. Online registered candidates must bring attested photocopies of their documents along with crossed postal order as per given in the registration slip(in favour of Director Recruitment) on the day of entrance test
> EDUCATION BRANCH
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Not more than 28 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females
> Qualification: MA/MSC Physics, Maths, Chemistry, Psychology, Islamic Studies, English & Urdu other (that is given in the Advertisement)at least 2nd division from a recognized university.
> SPECIAL BRANCH AS COMPUTER PROGRAMMERS
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Between 20 to 35 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females.
> Qualification: At least Masters Degree in one of the following disciplines from a recognized university
> o Computer Science
> o Software Engineering
> o Information Technology
> o Computer Technology
> Following will be preferred:
> 1. Software development/Java Dot Net/ SOL/ Oracle
> 2. Networking
> LAW BRANCH
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS:
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Between 25 to 40 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.
> Qualification:
> o In possession of Law Degree which should be held in addition to a degree in Arts or Sciences from a recognized university.
> o A practicing member of a Bar.
> SELECTION PROCEDURE
> Entrance Test (Intelligence Test)
> Preliminary Medical
> Interview
> Note: Application forms will be issued to those candidates who qualify all the above tests
> Test/Interview at ISSB Kohat/Gujranwala/Malir/Quetta
> Medical Examination at one of the Military Hospitals
> Interview by Naval Selection Board
> Final selection by Naval Headquarters
> NOTE: Induction of SSC Officers is not a regular feature. Therefore, application may only be submitted as and when advertisement appears in the press.
> 
> #MustRead
> ✔Airwomen in Paf
> ✔Female technician in Pak Navy
> Females can also join PAF and PAK Navy as a non commissioned officer
> #Pakistan_AirForce
> Airwomen
> Eligibility Criteria:
> ➡Age: Between 16 to 22.
> ➡Marital Status: Unmarried.
> ➡Minimum Height: 147 cm.
> ➡Qualification: Matric with at least 60% marks and minimum 47% marks in English.
> ➡Pay scale:Starting Pay Scale after 3 Years Training is 9.
> Selection Process
> ➡YOU WILL GO THROUGH THESE STEPS :
> (a)Intelligence Test
> (b)Academic Test (English / Bio / Physics)
> (c)Medical Test
> (d)Belief Rationalization Test
> (e)Interview
> (f)Final Merit List
> Benefits.
> ➡Airmen/Airwomen
> (a)Free Messing, accommodation and uniform during service
> (b)Award of Diploma of Associate Engineering for Technical Trades and certificate equivalent to intermediate for non technical trades after successful completion of required training
> (c)Free medical treatment for family and parents during service and after retirement
> (d)Quality Educational facilities in PAF schools/Colleges for wards
> (e)50% concessional fare for travelling by train and air
> (f)Opportunity for deputation and courses abroad
> (g)Opportunity for rehabilitation after retirement through Shaheen Foundation
> (h)Additional allowance for Air Crew and Special Force
> (i)Various allowances announced by the Govt from time to time.
> #PakNavy
> #Non_Commission
> Eligibility criteria for Female technician in Pak Navy.
> Recruitment of sailors in Pakistan Navy is carried out twice a year. 1st Batch joins PNS HIMALIYA in first week of May and 2nd Batch in first week of November every year.
> WHO CAN APPLY?
> ➡ • Nationality: Female citizens of Pakistan
> ➡Height=For Female Technician 152.4 cm (5 ft)
> ➡Martial status=Unmarried
> ➡Age=16_20 years
> EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION
> ➡ Female Medical Technician : Matric with 65% marks in agg.
> SELECTION PROCEDURE
> ➡Entrance Tests:
> o Intelligence test
> o Academic test for Science Group(English, Maths, Physics and General Knowledge)
> o Academic test for Arts Group(English, Maths, Gen:Science and General Knowledge)
> ➡Preliminary Medical
> ➡Interview
> ➡Screening of Hepatitis B & C
> ➡Final Selection on merit by NHQ
> PROMOTION PROSPECTS
> The promotion prospects of PN Sailors are as under:
> ➡Ordinary Rate / Able Rate
> ➡ Leading
> ➡Petty Officer At least
> ➡Chief Petty Officer At least
> ➡Fleet Chief Petty Officer At least
> ➡Master Chief Petty Officer At least
> Those who excel in their profession are also afforded the opportunity to rise in the service in Officer ranks upon qualification of pre-requisite courses
> BENEFITS
> a. Diploma in Engineering
> b. Free Messing, accommodation and uniform
> c. Free Medical treatment of self, family and parents after marriage
> d. Ample opportunities of going abroad on cruises/courses/deputation
> e. Subsidized education of children in English Medium Schools and Professional Institutions
> f. 50% Concession on travel by Air/Railway
> g. Two months leave and one free train voucher from service place of residence in a year



The AFNS stands for Armed Forces Nursing Service. This is the name of the course through which the girls can become nurse in the Pakistan army. The nursing job in the Pak army is not just a job, it is a passion to serve the humanity. You will get the honorary ranks with the passage of time.

These ranks start from Lieutenant to Brigadier. You will serve in the Army Medical Corps along with the doctors. The AFNS uniform is unique and charming. Captain Shumail Nadeem Shaheed had belonged to the AFNS and she embraced martyrdom in the Wagha border attack in 2014.
1. Nursing Jobs in Pak Army after F.Sc Pre Medical through AFNS Course
The girls' selection for AFNS in the Pak army is done by the following 2 methods after F.Sc Pre medical.
Firstly..
The girls can become the part of the Pakistan army by getting commission through AFNS - BSc Nursing Course. For this purpose, there will be 4 years of B.Sc Nursing Training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi, CMH Lahore, CMH Kharian, CMH Multan, CMH Quetta and CMH Malir / PNS Shifa Karachi.

On successful completion of training, all the girls are commissioned in the army with the rank of Lieutenant. The candidate must have Matric with Science (minimum 60% marks) and F.Sc Pre Medical with minimum 50% marks. As the girls are trained free of cost for 4 years in the army institute, so there will be a bond of 10 years for serving in the army.
Secondly....
Secondly, the ladies can join the army by getting commission through AFNS - General Nursing Course. For this purpose, there will be General Nursing Training at different Combined Military Hospitals (CMHs) for 3 years.

On successful completion of training, all the girls are commissioned with the rank of Lieutenant. The candidate must have Matric with Science (minimum 55% marks) and F.Sc Pre Medical with minimum 50% marks. There is a service bond of 5 years for AFNS (General Nursing).
2. Trained Nurse in Pak Army through AFNS 
The females can join the Pakistan army as trained nurse in the following way.
➡first way..
Those girls who already have done B.Sc General Nursing, Post (RN) B.Sc Nursing, Nursing Diploma and Midwifery from different institutes can also become the part of the Pakistan army. The nurses with experience and post specialized courses like ICU, OT, CCU are more likely to get recruitment by the Pakistan army.

After selection, there will be 4 weeks Basic Military Training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi and CMH Kharian. On successful completion of training, all the girls are granted the rank of Lieutenant.
The nursing admissions through AFNS course are announced 1 time in a year.
Thats all a good platform for females to become a part of army.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Hamzu said:


> In these excited people, majority are the young girls who are still studying or have completed their education from the universities


Plz sir. Not Majority.


----------



## Hamzu

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Plz sir. Not Majority.


ok



Hamzu said:


> #MustRead
> Q.How girls can join Army/Navy/PAF after Fsc??
> Ans.This post about those girls jo Army/PAF/Navy join karna chahte hain after fsc.First hum Army ke baat kar lete hain.So first army disscuss kar le jae.Army mein females after fsc AFNs join kar sakte hain.Afns (ARMED FORCES NURSING SERVICE (AFNS)So is ka liya requirements.
> ✔Fsc pre med with 50% and Matric 60%
> ✔Height 5 feet 2 inch
> ✔Commision=Permanant
> ✔Jo girls 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 50% marks hain they are also eligible and they can apply on hope certificate.
> Note:Ye commissioned officers hain and 4 years trainning ke bad lieutanant ka rank milta.And tamam privillages jo aik officer ko milta hain woh inko milta hain.
> Now girls with fsc pre eng. aren't eligible for any commision jo fsc base per ho.But they are eligible in different fields in army after holding B.E degrees
> Now Pakistan airforce after fsc girls 2 branches mein induct hote hain.
> First GDP (General Duty Pilot)
> Now mostly girls pilot banne ka bare mein sochte hain and ise wajha se is branch mein apply karte hain.But Gdp branch mein medical standards boht strict hain.Height and eyesight per no relaxation agar apki height 5.4(163 cm) inch se kam hai then you are unfit similarly agar apki eyesight 6/6 without glasses se kam hai ya glasses use kar rahe hain ap then ap unfit.
> So in cheezon ko mind mein rakh kar apply karein..
> And details ye hain..
> ✔Fsc pre med/eng/ICS with 60% marks
> ✔A’ Level with Physics, Math and Biology
> ✔Age 16_22 years
> ✔Commission=Short service commission
> ✔Wo girls jo 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 65% marks hain wo eligible hain and hope certificate per apply kar sakte hain.
> Now CAE branch (College of aeronautical engineering)
> CAE mein wo females jinhon ne Fsc pre eng. mein ke hain wo eligible hain.Further is branch mein apko height or eyesight ke relaxation bhi mil jate hai.
> Baqi details ye hain.
> ✔Matric with first division andFsc pre eng with 65% marks
> ✔ ‘A’ Level with Physics, Maths and Chemistry
> ✔Wo females jinke fsc part 1st mein 70% marks hain they can apply on hope certificate too.
> ✔Commission= Permanant
> ✔Height=147cm
> ✔Age=16_22
> Eye sight apki jitne bhi kam ho but with glasses 6/6 hai then acceptable hai.
> ✔So tamam females apni branch select karte huwe medical standards dekh lein agar koi pre eng. wali female GDP ka medical standards per pura nahi utar rahein then unko chahye wo CAE mein apply karein.
> Now Pak Navy so Pak navy Fsc base per females ke induction nahi karte.Yes female can join Pak navy as an officer after graduation but Fsc base per females Pak Navy mein bilkul bhi apply nahin karsaktein.
> You can ask any Q in comments.
> Remember me in your prayers
> #admin1
> 
> Females are eligible to take commission in PAK Navy in following Branches.
> Supply Branch
> ➡Gender=Male/Female
> ➡Marital Status=Unmarried
> ➡Height=Male=5.4 feet
> Female=5 feet
> ➡ELIGIBILITY
> Citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Upto 26 years (On the first day of month in which a candidate joins the training establishment or a specific date promulgated by NHQ)
> Height: 5'4" for Male 5’ for Female
> ➡Qualification:
> Minimum 50% marks in B.Com/ BBA (SCM) / M.Com/ MA Economics / MBA (Marketing/Finance) from HEC recognized institutes /university.
> ➡SELECTION PROCESS:
> Selection process is commenced with the publication of the advertisement in the news papers. The steps of the same are as under:
> ➡Online registration
> ➡Entrance test
> ➡Preliminary Medical examination and Interview of the candidates who qualify the entrance test
> ➡ISSB Tests
> ➡Medical Examination at PN Hospitals/CMHs
> ➡Final Selection on merit at NHQ.
> Note:
> 1.Applications which are forwarded directly to Recruitment Directorate Naval Headquarters will not be entertained.
> 2. Online registered candidates must bring attested photocopies of their documents along with crossed postal order as per given in the registration slip(in favour of Director Recruitment) on the day of entrance test
> EDUCATION BRANCH
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Not more than 28 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females
> Qualification: MA/MSC Physics, Maths, Chemistry, Psychology, Islamic Studies, English & Urdu other (that is given in the Advertisement)at least 2nd division from a recognized university.
> SPECIAL BRANCH AS COMPUTER PROGRAMMERS
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Between 20 to 35 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females.
> Qualification: At least Masters Degree in one of the following disciplines from a recognized university
> o Computer Science
> o Software Engineering
> o Information Technology
> o Computer Technology
> Following will be preferred:
> 1. Software development/Java Dot Net/ SOL/ Oracle
> 2. Networking
> LAW BRANCH
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS:
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Between 25 to 40 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.
> Qualification:
> o In possession of Law Degree which should be held in addition to a degree in Arts or Sciences from a recognized university.
> o A practicing member of a Bar.
> SELECTION PROCEDURE
> Entrance Test (Intelligence Test)
> Preliminary Medical
> Interview
> Note: Application forms will be issued to those candidates who qualify all the above tests
> Test/Interview at ISSB Kohat/Gujranwala/Malir/Quetta
> Medical Examination at one of the Military Hospitals
> Interview by Naval Selection Board
> Final selection by Naval Headquarters
> NOTE: Induction of SSC Officers is not a regular feature. Therefore, application may only be submitted as and when advertisement appears in the press.
> 
> #MustRead
> ✔Airwomen in Paf
> ✔Female technician in Pak Navy
> Females can also join PAF and PAK Navy as a non commissioned officer
> #Pakistan_AirForce
> Airwomen
> Eligibility Criteria:
> ➡Age: Between 16 to 22.
> ➡Marital Status: Unmarried.
> ➡Minimum Height: 147 cm.
> ➡Qualification: Matric with at least 60% marks and minimum 47% marks in English.
> ➡Pay scale:Starting Pay Scale after 3 Years Training is 9.
> Selection Process
> ➡YOU WILL GO THROUGH THESE STEPS :
> (a)Intelligence Test
> (b)Academic Test (English / Bio / Physics)
> (c)Medical Test
> (d)Belief Rationalization Test
> (e)Interview
> (f)Final Merit List
> Benefits.
> ➡Airmen/Airwomen
> (a)Free Messing, accommodation and uniform during service
> (b)Award of Diploma of Associate Engineering for Technical Trades and certificate equivalent to intermediate for non technical trades after successful completion of required training
> (c)Free medical treatment for family and parents during service and after retirement
> (d)Quality Educational facilities in PAF schools/Colleges for wards
> (e)50% concessional fare for travelling by train and air
> (f)Opportunity for deputation and courses abroad
> (g)Opportunity for rehabilitation after retirement through Shaheen Foundation
> (h)Additional allowance for Air Crew and Special Force
> (i)Various allowances announced by the Govt from time to time.
> #PakNavy
> #Non_Commission
> Eligibility criteria for Female technician in Pak Navy.
> Recruitment of sailors in Pakistan Navy is carried out twice a year. 1st Batch joins PNS HIMALIYA in first week of May and 2nd Batch in first week of November every year.
> WHO CAN APPLY?
> ➡ • Nationality: Female citizens of Pakistan
> ➡Height=For Female Technician 152.4 cm (5 ft)
> ➡Martial status=Unmarried
> ➡Age=16_20 years
> EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION
> ➡ Female Medical Technician : Matric with 65% marks in agg.
> SELECTION PROCEDURE
> ➡Entrance Tests:
> o Intelligence test
> o Academic test for Science Group(English, Maths, Physics and General Knowledge)
> o Academic test for Arts Group(English, Maths, Gen:Science and General Knowledge)
> ➡Preliminary Medical
> ➡Interview
> ➡Screening of Hepatitis B & C
> ➡Final Selection on merit by NHQ
> PROMOTION PROSPECTS
> The promotion prospects of PN Sailors are as under:
> ➡Ordinary Rate / Able Rate
> ➡ Leading
> ➡Petty Officer At least
> ➡Chief Petty Officer At least
> ➡Fleet Chief Petty Officer At least
> ➡Master Chief Petty Officer At least
> Those who excel in their profession are also afforded the opportunity to rise in the service in Officer ranks upon qualification of pre-requisite courses
> BENEFITS
> a. Diploma in Engineering
> b. Free Messing, accommodation and uniform
> c. Free Medical treatment of self, family and parents after marriage
> d. Ample opportunities of going abroad on cruises/courses/deputation
> e. Subsidized education of children in English Medium Schools and Professional Institutions
> f. 50% Concession on travel by Air/Railway
> g. Two months leave and one free train voucher from service place of residence in a year


Ladies! After MBBS and BDS Join Pak Army as Captain or Major
The Pakistan army lady doctors uniform is Khaki in color and it is like Saree, but it is not actually a Saree dress. This beautiful suit attracts the civilian girls and hence they are compelled to search on the internet with different question like the Pakistan army lady doctors uniform etc.
These girls also search on the internet to know about the job role of girls in the army and they also search with queries like "how to become an army doctor or army dentist in the Pakistan army after MBBS and BDS" etc. Hence, the following post to answer their questions.
1. How To Join Pak Army for Females After MBBS as Captain or Major ( Female BDS/Dentist is not hired)
There are jobs for women as MBBS doctor in Pak army but no for lady BDS doctors. The recruitment of these doctors is done through Short Service Regular Commission directly as Major or Captain doctor in the Pakistan army.
The ladies who hold the Medical Doctorate degree from different government or private medical colleges can also apply. Those girls who are doing job in civilian hospitals and have experience are also eligible.
1.Female Commissioned Officer as GDMO Captain After MBBS
Those who possess MBBS degree or an equivalent degree to MBBS can become GDMOs in Army Medical Corps of the Pakistan army. The GDMO stands for General Duty Medical Officer.
After selection, there will be 6-month training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi. On successful training, the rank of Captain is awarded to all these girls.
2.As Captain or Major Lady Medical Specialist
For a very experienced doctor girls, Pakistan army directly offers the rank of Major to them.
For this purpose, they must possess MBBS with higher postgraduate qualifications i.e. MRCOG, FCPS (Pak), FRCS, MS American boards/certificate or equivalent qualification in the following fields of specialties.
➡Anesthesiology (HPG) 
➡Pathology (HPG) 
➡Radiology (HPG) 
➡Basic Medicine Sciences 
➡Gynecology (HPG)
➡Surgeon (HPG)
After selection, there will be 6-month training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi. After successful training, the rank of Major is granted to all girls. But remember Such girls who have MBBS degree along with lower postgraduate degrees like MCPS and various diplomas will be given the rank of Captain.
These courses are announced 1 time in a year for females. For 2019, the registration started you can register yourself. For registration, you have to go the the official website of the Pakistan army and there, you can fill the form.
The doctors who join the Pak army enjoy the same facilities, perks and salary like other army officers. 
Pakistan army has witnessed 3 major generals in its history and all three were from the Army Medical Corps. Two of them are retired and Major General Nigar Johar is currently serving in the army. There are also many Brigadiers who are currently serving in the army. Now, girls it is your time to join this prestigious institute.
Thank you..


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Hamzu said:


> #MustRead
> Q.How girls can join Army/Navy/PAF after Fsc??
> Ans.This post about those girls jo Army/PAF/Navy join karna chahte hain after fsc.First hum Army ke baat kar lete hain.So first army disscuss kar le jae.Army mein females after fsc AFNs join kar sakte hain.Afns (ARMED FORCES NURSING SERVICE (AFNS)So is ka liya requirements.
> ✔Fsc pre med with 50% and Matric 60%
> ✔Height 5 feet 2 inch
> ✔Commision=Permanant
> ✔Jo girls 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 50% marks hain they are also eligible and they can apply on hope certificate.
> Note:Ye commissioned officers hain and 4 years trainning ke bad lieutanant ka rank milta.And tamam privillages jo aik officer ko milta hain woh inko milta hain.
> Now girls with fsc pre eng. aren't eligible for any commision jo fsc base per ho.But they are eligible in different fields in army after holding B.E degrees
> Now Pakistan airforce after fsc girls 2 branches mein induct hote hain.
> First GDP (General Duty Pilot)
> Now mostly girls pilot banne ka bare mein sochte hain and ise wajha se is branch mein apply karte hain.But Gdp branch mein medical standards boht strict hain.Height and eyesight per no relaxation agar apki height 5.4(163 cm) inch se kam hai then you are unfit similarly agar apki eyesight 6/6 without glasses se kam hai ya glasses use kar rahe hain ap then ap unfit.
> So in cheezon ko mind mein rakh kar apply karein..
> And details ye hain..
> ✔Fsc pre med/eng/ICS with 60% marks
> ✔A’ Level with Physics, Math and Biology
> ✔Age 16_22 years
> ✔Commission=Short service commission
> ✔Wo girls jo 2nd year mein hain and Fsc part 1st mein 65% marks hain wo eligible hain and hope certificate per apply kar sakte hain.
> Now CAE branch (College of aeronautical engineering)
> CAE mein wo females jinhon ne Fsc pre eng. mein ke hain wo eligible hain.Further is branch mein apko height or eyesight ke relaxation bhi mil jate hai.
> Baqi details ye hain.
> ✔Matric with first division andFsc pre eng with 65% marks
> ✔ ‘A’ Level with Physics, Maths and Chemistry
> ✔Wo females jinke fsc part 1st mein 70% marks hain they can apply on hope certificate too.
> ✔Commission= Permanant
> ✔Height=147cm
> ✔Age=16_22
> Eye sight apki jitne bhi kam ho but with glasses 6/6 hai then acceptable hai.
> ✔So tamam females apni branch select karte huwe medical standards dekh lein agar koi pre eng. wali female GDP ka medical standards per pura nahi utar rahein then unko chahye wo CAE mein apply karein.
> Now Pak Navy so Pak navy Fsc base per females ke induction nahi karte.Yes female can join Pak navy as an officer after graduation but Fsc base per females Pak Navy mein bilkul bhi apply nahin karsaktein.
> You can ask any Q in comments.
> Remember me in your prayers
> #admin1
> 
> Females are eligible to take commission in PAK Navy in following Branches.
> Supply Branch
> ➡Gender=Male/Female
> ➡Marital Status=Unmarried
> ➡Height=Male=5.4 feet
> Female=5 feet
> ➡ELIGIBILITY
> Citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Upto 26 years (On the first day of month in which a candidate joins the training establishment or a specific date promulgated by NHQ)
> Height: 5'4" for Male 5’ for Female
> ➡Qualification:
> Minimum 50% marks in B.Com/ BBA (SCM) / M.Com/ MA Economics / MBA (Marketing/Finance) from HEC recognized institutes /university.
> ➡SELECTION PROCESS:
> Selection process is commenced with the publication of the advertisement in the news papers. The steps of the same are as under:
> ➡Online registration
> ➡Entrance test
> ➡Preliminary Medical examination and Interview of the candidates who qualify the entrance test
> ➡ISSB Tests
> ➡Medical Examination at PN Hospitals/CMHs
> ➡Final Selection on merit at NHQ.
> Note:
> 1.Applications which are forwarded directly to Recruitment Directorate Naval Headquarters will not be entertained.
> 2. Online registered candidates must bring attested photocopies of their documents along with crossed postal order as per given in the registration slip(in favour of Director Recruitment) on the day of entrance test
> EDUCATION BRANCH
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Not more than 28 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females
> Qualification: MA/MSC Physics, Maths, Chemistry, Psychology, Islamic Studies, English & Urdu other (that is given in the Advertisement)at least 2nd division from a recognized university.
> SPECIAL BRANCH AS COMPUTER PROGRAMMERS
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Between 20 to 35 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.and 5 feet for females.
> Qualification: At least Masters Degree in one of the following disciplines from a recognized university
> o Computer Science
> o Software Engineering
> o Information Technology
> o Computer Technology
> Following will be preferred:
> 1. Software development/Java Dot Net/ SOL/ Oracle
> 2. Networking
> LAW BRANCH
> ➡ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS:
> Male/Female citizen of Pakistan
> Age: Between 25 to 40 years
> Height: 162.5 Centimeters (5’ – 4”) Minimum.
> Qualification:
> o In possession of Law Degree which should be held in addition to a degree in Arts or Sciences from a recognized university.
> o A practicing member of a Bar.
> SELECTION PROCEDURE
> Entrance Test (Intelligence Test)
> Preliminary Medical
> Interview
> Note: Application forms will be issued to those candidates who qualify all the above tests
> Test/Interview at ISSB Kohat/Gujranwala/Malir/Quetta
> Medical Examination at one of the Military Hospitals
> Interview by Naval Selection Board
> Final selection by Naval Headquarters
> NOTE: Induction of SSC Officers is not a regular feature. Therefore, application may only be submitted as and when advertisement appears in the press.
> 
> #MustRead
> ✔Airwomen in Paf
> ✔Female technician in Pak Navy
> Females can also join PAF and PAK Navy as a non commissioned officer
> #Pakistan_AirForce
> Airwomen
> Eligibility Criteria:
> ➡Age: Between 16 to 22.
> ➡Marital Status: Unmarried.
> ➡Minimum Height: 147 cm.
> ➡Qualification: Matric with at least 60% marks and minimum 47% marks in English.
> ➡Pay scale:Starting Pay Scale after 3 Years Training is 9.
> Selection Process
> ➡YOU WILL GO THROUGH THESE STEPS :
> (a)Intelligence Test
> (b)Academic Test (English / Bio / Physics)
> (c)Medical Test
> (d)Belief Rationalization Test
> (e)Interview
> (f)Final Merit List
> Benefits.
> ➡Airmen/Airwomen
> (a)Free Messing, accommodation and uniform during service
> (b)Award of Diploma of Associate Engineering for Technical Trades and certificate equivalent to intermediate for non technical trades after successful completion of required training
> (c)Free medical treatment for family and parents during service and after retirement
> (d)Quality Educational facilities in PAF schools/Colleges for wards
> (e)50% concessional fare for travelling by train and air
> (f)Opportunity for deputation and courses abroad
> (g)Opportunity for rehabilitation after retirement through Shaheen Foundation
> (h)Additional allowance for Air Crew and Special Force
> (i)Various allowances announced by the Govt from time to time.
> #PakNavy
> #Non_Commission
> Eligibility criteria for Female technician in Pak Navy.
> Recruitment of sailors in Pakistan Navy is carried out twice a year. 1st Batch joins PNS HIMALIYA in first week of May and 2nd Batch in first week of November every year.
> WHO CAN APPLY?
> ➡ • Nationality: Female citizens of Pakistan
> ➡Height=For Female Technician 152.4 cm (5 ft)
> ➡Martial status=Unmarried
> ➡Age=16_20 years
> EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATION
> ➡ Female Medical Technician : Matric with 65% marks in agg.
> SELECTION PROCEDURE
> ➡Entrance Tests:
> o Intelligence test
> o Academic test for Science Group(English, Maths, Physics and General Knowledge)
> o Academic test for Arts Group(English, Maths, Gen:Science and General Knowledge)
> ➡Preliminary Medical
> ➡Interview
> ➡Screening of Hepatitis B & C
> ➡Final Selection on merit by NHQ
> PROMOTION PROSPECTS
> The promotion prospects of PN Sailors are as under:
> ➡Ordinary Rate / Able Rate
> ➡ Leading
> ➡Petty Officer At least
> ➡Chief Petty Officer At least
> ➡Fleet Chief Petty Officer At least
> ➡Master Chief Petty Officer At least
> Those who excel in their profession are also afforded the opportunity to rise in the service in Officer ranks upon qualification of pre-requisite courses
> BENEFITS
> a. Diploma in Engineering
> b. Free Messing, accommodation and uniform
> c. Free Medical treatment of self, family and parents after marriage
> d. Ample opportunities of going abroad on cruises/courses/deputation
> e. Subsidized education of children in English Medium Schools and Professional Institutions
> f. 50% Concession on travel by Air/Railway
> g. Two months leave and one free train voucher from service place of residence in a year


thank u bro
information achi di hai coz main bhi matric ke baad apply krna chahti hon but medical field main nhi so ap bta ksty hain ke after matric medical field ke ilawa kis field main jaskty hain?



Hamzu said:


> ok
> 
> 
> Ladies! After MBBS and BDS Join Pak Army as Captain or Major
> The Pakistan army lady doctors uniform is Khaki in color and it is like Saree, but it is not actually a Saree dress. This beautiful suit attracts the civilian girls and hence they are compelled to search on the internet with different question like the Pakistan army lady doctors uniform etc.
> These girls also search on the internet to know about the job role of girls in the army and they also search with queries like "how to become an army doctor or army dentist in the Pakistan army after MBBS and BDS" etc. Hence, the following post to answer their questions.
> 1. How To Join Pak Army for Females After MBBS as Captain or Major ( Female BDS/Dentist is not hired)
> There are jobs for women as MBBS doctor in Pak army but no for lady BDS doctors. The recruitment of these doctors is done through Short Service Regular Commission directly as Major or Captain doctor in the Pakistan army.
> The ladies who hold the Medical Doctorate degree from different government or private medical colleges can also apply. Those girls who are doing job in civilian hospitals and have experience are also eligible.
> 1.Female Commissioned Officer as GDMO Captain After MBBS
> Those who possess MBBS degree or an equivalent degree to MBBS can become GDMOs in Army Medical Corps of the Pakistan army. The GDMO stands for General Duty Medical Officer.
> After selection, there will be 6-month training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi. On successful training, the rank of Captain is awarded to all these girls.
> 2.As Captain or Major Lady Medical Specialist
> For a very experienced doctor girls, Pakistan army directly offers the rank of Major to them.
> For this purpose, they must possess MBBS with higher postgraduate qualifications i.e. MRCOG, FCPS (Pak), FRCS, MS American boards/certificate or equivalent qualification in the following fields of specialties.
> ➡Anesthesiology (HPG)
> ➡Pathology (HPG)
> ➡Radiology (HPG)
> ➡Basic Medicine Sciences
> ➡Gynecology (HPG)
> ➡Surgeon (HPG)
> After selection, there will be 6-month training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi. After successful training, the rank of Major is granted to all girls. But remember Such girls who have MBBS degree along with lower postgraduate degrees like MCPS and various diplomas will be given the rank of Captain.
> These courses are announced 1 time in a year for females. For 2019, the registration started you can register yourself. For registration, you have to go the the official website of the Pakistan army and there, you can fill the form.
> The doctors who join the Pak army enjoy the same facilities, perks and salary like other army officers.
> Pakistan army has witnessed 3 major generals in its history and all three were from the Army Medical Corps. Two of them are retired and Major General Nigar Johar is currently serving in the army. There are also many Brigadiers who are currently serving in the army. Now, girls it is your time to join this prestigious institute.
> Thank you..



@Ozee yeh pori thread prho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Hyder Altaf

Females can join Pakistan Army through following entry routes.

AFNS - BSc Nursing (Female)
Qualification:

Matric with Science - Minimum 60% Marks

FSc (Pre-medical) – Minimum 50% Marks

Age:

17-25 years

Marital Status:

Un-married

Click here to learn more about how females can join the Army after F.sc


Lady Cadet Course
Qualification:

16 Years of Education in the required field

(Minimum CGPA 2.5 out of 4 or Min 60% Marks in annual system)

Marital Status:

Un-married

Click here for complete guidance Join Pak Army


GDMOs / Specialists (SSRC)
Qualification:

MBBS degree holders or Specialists can apply.

Marital Status:

Married / Unmarried

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pakistan Army announces the induction process for the Captain Lady Cadet course (LCC-17) for session 2020.

Girls can Join Pak Army as captain thought this lady cadet course. Female unmarried candidates having 16 years of education in the relevant categories can apply for the lady cadet. 
Selected candidates will be posted as captain in Pakistan Army in the following categories.

Corps of Engineers (Engrs)
Corps of Signals (Sigs)
Corps Army Services (ASC)
Corps of Electrical & Mechanical Engineers (EME)
Army Education Corps (AEC)
Direct Short Service Commission as Public Relation Officer (PRO)
Direct Short Service Commission as Psychologist.

Lady Cadet Course Eligibility Criteria
Gender: Female
Marital Status: Unmarried
Nationality: Citizens of Pakistan and domicile holders of Azad Kashmir/Gilgit – Baltistan.
Age: 28 Years as on November 01, 2020.
Physical Standards
Minimum Height – 5’ (152.4 cm)
Weight – As per Body Mass Index
Vision – As per PAO 11/82
Educational Requirements for Pak Army Ladet Cadet Course 2020
Minimum CGPA 2.5 out of 4 or Min 60% Marks in annual system.
M.Phil/MS will be given preference.
No 3rd Division or Grade D and only one 2nd Division/Grade C throughout the academic career.
Candidates only graduated from HEC/PEC recognized universities.
Candidates acquired qualifications as private candidate are not eligible

The date and time of the test shall be intimated on the internet for which one should have a valid e-mail account. Candidates will report on the exact date and time for preliminary tests on computerized roll number slips. Candidates will also bring all documents mentioned below and will pay the prospectus fee at the AS&RCs. 

Those wanted to register at AS&RCs, should bring following documents such as:

Original Documents with two sets of attested photocopies of educational certificates/degrees/diplomas.
Serving candidates should bring NOC from the relevant department.
Attested photocopy of domicile.
Photocopies of computerized National Identity Card.
6 x colored photos duly attested (front & back).
Crossed postal order of Rs, 100.00 in favor of Director General Personnel Administration (DGPA), GHQ Rawalpindi.
Candidates must bring their degrees duly verified by HEC/PEC.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Fatimaah001

So a female with a BS Software Engineering degree from Nuces Fast will be eligible??
Because majority unis have BS SE as a non engineering program.


----------



## Sunshine48

Hamzu said:


> ok
> 
> 
> Ladies! After MBBS and BDS Join Pak Army as Captain or Major
> The Pakistan army lady doctors uniform is Khaki in color and it is like Saree, but it is not actually a Saree dress. This beautiful suit attracts the civilian girls and hence they are compelled to search on the internet with different question like the Pakistan army lady doctors uniform etc.
> These girls also search on the internet to know about the job role of girls in the army and they also search with queries like "how to become an army doctor or army dentist in the Pakistan army after MBBS and BDS" etc. Hence, the following post to answer their questions.
> 1. How To Join Pak Army for Females After MBBS as Captain or Major ( Female BDS/Dentist is not hired)
> There are jobs for women as MBBS doctor in Pak army but no for lady BDS doctors. The recruitment of these doctors is done through Short Service Regular Commission directly as Major or Captain doctor in the Pakistan army.
> The ladies who hold the Medical Doctorate degree from different government or private medical colleges can also apply. Those girls who are doing job in civilian hospitals and have experience are also eligible.
> 1.Female Commissioned Officer as GDMO Captain After MBBS
> Those who possess MBBS degree or an equivalent degree to MBBS can become GDMOs in Army Medical Corps of the Pakistan army. The GDMO stands for General Duty Medical Officer.
> After selection, there will be 6-month training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi. On successful training, the rank of Captain is awarded to all these girls.
> 2.As Captain or Major Lady Medical Specialist
> For a very experienced doctor girls, Pakistan army directly offers the rank of Major to them.
> For this purpose, they must possess MBBS with higher postgraduate qualifications i.e. MRCOG, FCPS (Pak), FRCS, MS American boards/certificate or equivalent qualification in the following fields of specialties.
> ➡Anesthesiology (HPG)
> ➡Pathology (HPG)
> ➡Radiology (HPG)
> ➡Basic Medicine Sciences
> ➡Gynecology (HPG)
> ➡Surgeon (HPG)
> After selection, there will be 6-month training at AFPGMI Rawalpindi. After successful training, the rank of Major is granted to all girls. But remember Such girls who have MBBS degree along with lower postgraduate degrees like MCPS and various diplomas will be given the rank of Captain.
> These courses are announced 1 time in a year for females. For 2019, the registration started you can register yourself. For registration, you have to go the the official website of the Pakistan army and there, you can fill the form.
> The doctors who join the Pak army enjoy the same facilities, perks and salary like other army officers.
> Pakistan army has witnessed 3 major generals in its history and all three were from the Army Medical Corps. Two of them are retired and Major General Nigar Johar is currently serving in the army. There are also many Brigadiers who are currently serving in the army. Now, girls it is your time to join this prestigious institute.
> Thank you..


Female dentists are not hired? Really?


----------



## FAROOQ RASHID BUTT

Not only young men but women also have courage to sacrifice their lives of their homeland. And Pak Army gives opportunities to them. They can also join Pak Army as captain through Ladies Cadet Course.









Females can Join Pak Army as Captain through Lady Cadet Course (LLC) | DEFENCE TIMES | ڈیفنس ٹائمز


Female can join Pak Army as captain through Lady Cadet Course (LLC). Here we give you the detail about selection process to join Pak Army.




thefoji.com


----------



## nidaashfaqs99

Hello! I am new on this forum. Can somebody please help me regarding Lady Cadet Course? I have few queries. First and foremost is: Do I need an experience for LCC in my respective field e.g., Computer Science?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

aiman_hashmi.25 said:


> thank u bro
> information achi di hai coz main bhi matric ke baad apply krna chahti hon but medical field main nhi so ap bta ksty hain ke after matric medical field ke ilawa kis field main jaskty hain?
> 
> 
> 
> @Ozee yeh pori thread prho...



Just for a head sup for all the sisters who wish to be in the army here and same for our guys.

Try and aim to be selected.
But don't make it your obsession.
Army or any armed profession is not for everyone and definitely not for more of our females who are great at so many other things.

I have observed many boys getting rejected in selection and taking it to their heart and becoming insecure and less confident in their regular lives.

This would be more of a problem for our girls as they are already going through so much pressure to prove themselves or lacking confidence in general. 
So those of you who do try and don't make it. It doesn't mean you are lacking something. It only means your personality type might not be well suited for the life of an armed officer. 
Army is not always about how smart or tough you are. It's more about if you are the type who can follow orders and keep your cool in tough situations. Most smart people with a lot of critical thinking might just not make it.

Yes ... You can be too smart, too kind, too honest, or too much of a critical or free thinker to be in the army...
You can make so much of a difference in so many other occupations. Remember that.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Sunshine48 said:


> Female dentists are not hired? Really?


They can



nidaashfaqs99 said:


> Hello! I am new on this forum. Can somebody please help me regarding Lady Cadet Course? I have few queries. First and foremost is: Do I need an experience for LCC in my respective field e.g., Computer Science?


No you dont but as with everything else, experience cant hurt and it's always better not to put all your eggs in one basket. Best of luck.


----------

